
“My 10 Unix Command Line Mistakes” - brak1
https://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/my-10-unix-command-line-mistakes.html
======
willejs
Some of these are fair. But really, never run a manual command if you can ever
help it, stage it somewhere. Always use config management, stage it in a VM.

------
paulddraper
> As root I killed all process, this was our main Oracle db box

Oh, my. I hope that is greatly exaggerated.

------
brak1
(not actually my post, just using the same title)

------
schoen
(2009)

